# Il misterioso progetto di motaboy

## fedeliallalinea

Che sara' mai? Con cosa ha a che fare? Portage? KDE? 

Questo imho fatastico progetto e' cio' che mancava in gentoo sencondo me. Avete mai dato in debian un

```
# apt-get install konsole
```

beh ora grazie a motaboi potremo dare anche noi 

```
# emerge konsole
```

infatti di questo si tratta ovvero lo split dei pacchetti kde. Potremmo installarci le applicazioni singole senza dovere installare tutto il pacchetto. Per maggiori informazioni (e per scaricare gli ebuild) andare su http://kde-metaebuilds.berlios.de/

NOTA: non usate bugs.gentoo.org per segnalere un bug non e' un progetto uffciale gentoo

Grazie ancora una volta motaboy

----------

## motaboy

Volevo ringraziare fedeliallalinea per il suo test degli ebuild su sparc e per il suo supporto morale! grassie.

Qualche nota:

Se preferite gli ebuild monolitici non preoccupatevi, solo che molta gente vorrebbe invece i programmi divisi, d'altra parte "Gentoo is about Choice".

I vantaggi sono comunque tanti, per esempio se esce una patch di sicurezza per kmail non dovete ricompilare tutto kdepim, ma in 10 minuti avete giá tutto a posto.

Le dipendenze possono essere gestite in modo migliore e gente che necessita solo di certe applicazioni impiega molto meno tempo.

Lo svantaggio é per chi da "emerge kde", visto che vengono lanciati molti piú 'configure' e questo impiega del tempo, ma c'é anche la patch "confcache".

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per Motaboy Hip Hip Hurra!

E' davvero una cosa di cui molti, me incluso, sentivano il bisogno. Questo permetterà quindi di avere anche una versione di KDE light, senza tutte le applicazioni relative ad ogni macropacchetto! Grande! 

Forse è eccessivo, ma tra quanto vedremo questa idea geniale in gentoo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Si, puoi anche avere la versione light.

Dipende da quanto ci mettono a diventare stabili, ossia piú tester ci sono meglio é.

Si pensava di inserirli nel portage tree gradualmente, mantenendo anche gli ebuild monolitici.

Ma soprattutto bisogna vedere come la gente accoglie questa novitá, visto che ci sono giá state alcune lamentele.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Forse è una domanda un po' idiota, ma segue lo stesso funzionamente di ogni altro pacchetto di portage? Ossia se konsole mi richiede una qualche dipendenza, portage me la indica, giusto?

ma il lavoro di smembramento l'avete fatto per tutti i pacchetti?

che critiche ti son state mosse?

----------

## motaboy

Si, sono normalissimi ebuild. E per quello che ho testato le deps sono ok, le uniche che probabilmente mancheranno sono delle RDEPEND, come per esempio kcontrol per i programmi che forniscono dei moduli del centro di controllo.

Abbiamo smembrato TUTTO a parte kdebindings e kdeartwork.

Le critiche sono varie:

1) Ci sono troppi ebuild ed é un casino gestirli (ma gnome fa la stessa cosa).

2) Molto meglio usare DO_NOT_COMPILE (?!?!?!?) (poi quando posti il bug report perché non compila ti metto a posto io)

3) L'entropia del portage aumenterá finche esso imploderá su se stesso...

e altre ne arriveranno. ma é normale.

----------

## federico

Cioe' posso mettere sul mio xfce solo i 4 giochini del pacchetto games di kde che mi gustano di + ?

----------

## motaboy

zi... ovviamente le kdelibs servono per tutto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Cioe' posso mettere sul mio xfce solo i 4 giochini del pacchetto games di kde che mi gustano di + ?

 

Esatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Figata.   :Twisted Evil: 

Quando e' pronto ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## motaboy

Vai sul sito, e scaricati l'overlay, oppure ancora meglio scaricati il tutto da SVN. aggiungilo al tuo PORTDIR_OVERLAY e dai emerge.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Si, sono normalissimi ebuild.

 

bene!

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Abbiamo smembrato TUTTO a parte kdebindings e kdeartwork.

  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  lavoraccio nfame... Davvero ri-complimenti.

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Ci sono troppi ebuild ed é un casino gestirli (ma gnome fa la stessa cosa).

 Ed è proprio questo il punto che mi lascia un po' perplesso... tutto sommato è molto pulito l'avere giusto 10 macropacchetti [sparo, non ricordo mica quanti sono i vari kde*] e stop.

Io credo che all'utente piaccia l'idea di potersi sciegliere le proprie applicazioni dal sistema KDE, ma forse è spaventato dalle miriadi di pacchetti da cui magari la singola Konsole o i quattro-giochini-preferiti(R) di federico si potrebbero portare a dietro

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ah finalmente si puo dire di cosa si tratta  :Wink: 

personalmente li uso e mi trovo anche piuttosto bene.

ho avuto dei problemi con alcuni pacchetti ma ho risolto usando le USE=packagemetabuilds.

ottimo lavoro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ed è proprio questo il punto che mi lascia un po' perplesso... tutto sommato è molto pulito l'avere giusto 10 macropacchetti [sparo, non ricordo mica quanti sono i vari kde*] e stop.
> 
> Io credo che all'utente piaccia l'idea di potersi sciegliere le proprie applicazioni dal sistema KDE, ma forse è spaventato dalle miriadi di pacchetti da cui magari la singola Konsole o i quattro-giochini-preferiti(R) di federico si potrebbero portare a dietro

 

Il problema é proprio questo, non puoi avere lo botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.

Ci sono tanti utenti e molti con richieste opposte. Chi si lamenta perché kde impiega troppo a compilare e vuole i pacchetti singoli, chi con gli ebuild singoli si lamenta perché vuole tutti i programmi, poi peró quando esce un aggiornamente ha delle palle perché deve ricompilare tutto...

Il fatto é che gnome ha sempre fatto cosi, visto che é nato cosi, ma non ho visto cosi tante lamentele.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Immagino. Sai cosa mi era venuto in mente? Un file di config o altor tipo lista della spesa, a checkbox. 

Per ogni macro pacchetto scegli quali, tra le applicazioni finali [tipo foglie degli alberi binari delle varie dipendenze] vuoi. Così l'utente che non vuole 400.000 pacchetti a-la-gnome è contento, perchè i macro-pacchetti sono rimasti e chi desidera modularità è contento pure lui perchè ha la possibilità di deselezionare e sfrondare il macropacchetto fino a renderlo un pesopiuma.

Non so come/se possa esser realizzato o valerne la pena, ma a me era un po' che frullava in testa sta cosa.

Detto ciò, buonanotte  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

Diciamo che questo lavoro e' molto utile anche a chi vuole avvicinarsi gradualmente a kde...magari provando anche solo konqueror (che rimane il migliore come file manager IMHO).

Ottimo lavoro!

complimenti!!

Appena posso ricompilo tutto a pezzi cosi' sara' + semplice e VELOCE l'update. (in caso di patch)

Manterrai tu gli ebuild?

Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

 *xchris wrote:*   

> magari provando anche solo konqueror (che rimane il migliore come file manager IMHO).

 

Quoto.

Complimenti per il lavoro. Kde e' bello e funzionale ma ha troppe cose, per me, superflue.

----------

## paolo

Bel lavoro, grazie!

----------

## motaboy

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Manterrai tu gli ebuild?
> 
> 

 

In teoria siamo io e danarmak a mantenerlil finche non vanno nel portage tree. comunque li teniamo aggiornati costantemente, infatti ci sono giá le patch di sicurezza per kpdf appena hanno notiificato il problema.

----------

## zUgLiO

Adesso ho capito perchè fedeliallalinea ha fatto questo script  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Adesso ho capito perchè fedeliallalinea ha fatto questo script 

 

No no non l'ho fatto per quello. Per questo progetto ho fatto uno script con sed che cambiava ~x86 con sparc negli euild  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

tutto cio' è very very wundebar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tnx a lot  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grandissimo progetto!   :Very Happy:  Soprattutto per chi, come me usa qualche applicazione di kde ma non tuto il wm

In futuro sarà anche possibile, per esempio, installare k3b o kile senza per forza emergere anche tutto kdebase? (kdelibs temo che servano tutte vero...   :Smile:  )

Queste applicazioni sono già fuori dai megapacchetti... ma le loro dipendenze no!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## midall

motaboy sei un grande!

----------

## midall

Richiesta per motaboy: visto che sei italiano (credo) non potresti fare la pagINa web in italiano.. e che caccio una volta che un compatriota crea un bel progetto è giusto far sapere al mondo che noi italiani siamo presenti nell' IT world!!!

----------

## motaboy

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Grandissimo progetto!   Soprattutto per chi, come me usa qualche applicazione di kde ma non tuto il wm
> 
> In futuro sarà anche possibile, per esempio, installare k3b o kile senza per forza emergere anche tutto kdebase? (kdelibs temo che servano tutte vero...   )
> 
> Queste applicazioni sono già fuori dai megapacchetti... ma le loro dipendenze no!  

 

Non sei obbligato giá da ora ad emergere kdebase per k3b e anche kdegraphics per kile, osserva la presenza della USE flag 'kde' .

Per le kdelibs non ci puoi fare niente visto che sono le librerie utilizzate da TUTTI i programmi. d'altra parte la loro compilazione non é troppo lunga.

----------

## Onip

Era un po' che pensavo, "ma cacchio! xkè se voglio kopete devo emergere tutto kdenetwork?"...

ed ecco che arriva motaboy e mi risolve i problemi...

Grande!!!

----------

## motaboy

Grazie a tutti, testate testate testate...  :Very Happy: 

@ onip: Caro concittadino, testa testa testa...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sei obbligato giá da ora ad emergere kdebase per k3b e anche kdegraphics per kile, osserva la presenza della USE flag 'kde' .

 

Davvero?

Beh, devono averlo aggiornato da poco perchè io uso da sempre -kde -qt -arts e nonstante tutto l'ultima volta che l'ho emerso voleva kdebase...

Buono a sapersi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

ottimo!!! è proprio quello che mi serviva, finalmente risparmierò un po di tempo quando compilo KDE, ma soprattutto compilerò solo quello che mi serve e non tutto quanto (finalmente posso levarmi dalle balle konqueror   :Laughing:  )

mmmm... la domanda mi sorge spontanea, perchè non si propone di trasformare gli attuali macro-pacchetti di kde in normalissimi ebuild ricorsivi dei singoli pacchetti? un po come avviene con gli ebuild di gnustep che sono una miriade di singoli ebuild, se poi uno vuole installarseli tutti c'è l'ebuild gnustep-env che provvede a lanciare in automatico i singoli ebuild. 

l'attuale kde-base potrebbe diventare un normale ebuild wrapper che installa i tuoi singoli ebuild... cosi soddisfi un po tutti, se uno vuole il pacchetto completo di kde lancia il wrapper che da solo va a lanciare e installare i pacchetti singoli... viceversa chi vuole personalizzarsi l'installazione installa a mano solo i singoli pacchetti che ritiene necessari...

mmmm... forse mi sono spiegato male (spero di no) e il mio discorso risulta un po criptico, in caso dimmelo che te lo rendo + chiaro

ANCHE UN ENORME GRAZIE per il tuo sforzo,

il mio notebook poco prestante ti ringrazia per la fatica

che gli farai risparmiare d'ora in avanti   :Wink: 

----------

## Dhaki

Questo si che é interessante!!   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Grande motaboy, bel lavoro!!

----------

## shev

Ufff, finalmente si scopre cos'è il segretissimo progetto, stavo per impazzire dalla curiosità  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, complimenti, nelle ultime settimane mi sono avvicinato e mi sto convincendo ad usare KDE, il tuo progetto non può che tornarmi utile. Continua così e non farti condizionare dalle critiche, meglio avere una scelta in più che una in meno  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmmm... la domanda mi sorge spontanea, perchè non si propone di trasformare gli attuali macro-pacchetti di kde in normalissimi ebuild ricorsivi dei singoli pacchetti? 

 

Se ho capito bene l'abbiamo giá fatto, per adesso si chiamano kdebase-meta, kdepim-meta etc.. per non confonderli con quelli monolitici.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene l'abbiamo giá fatto, per adesso si chiamano kdebase-meta, kdepim-meta etc.. per non confonderli con quelli monolitici.

 

perfetto, allora mi chiedo perchè vengono mosse critiche del tipo (cito testualmente): "chi con gli ebuild singoli si lamenta perché vuole tutti i programmi", basta usare i meta-pacchetti e hai esattamente quello che fa kdebase, kdepim etc etc etc...

p.s.: la mia non è una critica nei tuoi confronti, ma verso coloro che hanno sparato "critiche" a mio parere gran poco costruttive e superficiali... il tuo lavoro è impeccabile  :Wink:  e sono sicuro che i tuoi pacchetti sostituiranno sicuramente quelli monoliti attuali... ora vado a fare un po di testing dei tuoi pacchetti  :Very Happy:  poi ti aggiorno

----------

## motaboy

Grazie.

Alcuni dicono che ci sono tanti pacchetti invece di uno solo e quindi é un casino tenere d'occhio tutto, ossia il sistema visto che ha piú ebuilds installati sembra a loro piú incasinato (anche se i files installati sono esattamente gli stessi).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Grazie.
> 
> Alcuni dicono che ci sono tanti pacchetti invece di uno solo e quindi é un casino tenere d'occhio tutto, ossia il sistema visto che ha piú ebuilds installati sembra a loro piú incasinato (anche se i files installati sono esattamente gli stessi).

 

si posso capire la loro diffidenza, ma se quando faccio un emerge -a world

e mi ritrovo il pacchetto da aggiornare "kdebase-konqueror" credo che sia un problema cosi insormontabile, tale da non riuscire + ad usare il computer o da incasinargli la vita... bho... mi sembra tutta paranoia gratuita... (IMHO)

tu continua con il tuo operato e non farti demoralizzare da queste stupide critiche

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Scusate ... ma è come usare il vecchio DO_NOT_COMPILE=" xxx" ?

----------

## motaboy

no, é totalmente diverso. Li, 1 ebuild unico da cui elimini alcuni programmi, e comunque se c'é un aggiornamento di sicurezza devi reinstallare tutto. Qua, un ebuild => un programma.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Scusate ... ma è come usare il vecchio DO_NOT_COMPILE=" xxx" ?

 

E poi hai gia' provato ad usarlo? Leggi il thread nei post utilissimi che ho dovuto fare

----------

## flocchini

beh, che dire: grazie  :Very Happy: 

i miei pc ringraziano, sopratutto il portatile e' felicissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## _sys/sid

Grazie motaboy... Utilissimo...

----------

## silian87

ke bello, finalemente possiamo usare i komponeti di kde separati!

----------

## flowolf

Veramente bello, non c'è altro da dire se non: "quando sarà integrato nel portage ufficiale?"   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

i miei più vivi complimenti... gli italiani stanno... emergendo  :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

Sapevo che era possibile.

E tu l'hai fatto, brav  :Wink: 

Un ottima cosa, IMHO.

Fosse per me, farei pure (qui non so se è possibile tanto quanto kde) gli ebuild singoli per ogni pezzo di openoffice  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

E se voglio emergere kdeartwork come faccio?

```

root@Scrofina: zuglio> emerge -pv kdeartwork

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1  -arts +cups -debug +java -ldap +opengl +pam +samba +ssl +xinerama 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.1  -arts -debug +opengl +xinerama -xscreensaver 0 kB 

```

Vuole comunque emergermi kdebase, che io ho gia emerso con il metapacchetto kdebase-meta

----------

## motaboy

gli ebuild per adesso non sono bloccanti perché andrebbero cambiati molti ebuild nel portage tree, perció devi fargli credere che l'hai installato. (inject o package.provide)

inoltre dovresti usare kartwork-meta (o solo alcuni programmi) e non piú kdeartwork

----------

## zUgLiO

Dato che non ho capito la sintassi di package.provide ho usato il buon vecchio --inject e adesso funziona   :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre dovresti usare kartwork-meta (o solo alcuni programmi) e non piú kdeartwork

 

Azz non lo avevo visto, io cercavo kdeartwork-meta   :Very Happy: 

Edit:

Non lo trovo kartwork-meta, dovrebbe essere sempre in PORTAGE_OVERLAY/kde-base?

----------

## motaboy

mi ero dimenticato, kdeartwork e kdebindings non ci sono ancora...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> mi ero dimenticato, kdeartwork e kdebindings non ci sono ancora...

 

Ok nessun problema per me, tanto avevo il binario di kdeartwork,anzi tanto ho i binari di tutto il sistema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ringrazio entusiasta!!

Sopratutto ora che son passato a fluxbox, ma non voglio rinunciare a konsole konqueror e pochi altri!!

----------

## redview

motaboy wrote

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gli ebuild per adesso non sono bloccanti perché andrebbero cambiati molti ebuild nel portage tree, perció devi fargli credere che l'hai installato. (inject o package.provide)
> 
> 

 

come faccio a fargli credere che l'ho già installato?!   :Embarassed: 

grazie e complimenti 

 :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

Motaboy ti segnalo questo problema quando faccio "emerge -f kde-meta":

```
>>> emerge (125 of 315) kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.3.1 to /

--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-meta/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-meta/files/digest-kdeaddons-meta-3.3.1

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

!!! Fetch for /usr/local/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-meta/kdeaddons-meta-3.3.1.ebuild failed, continuing...
```

(ovviamente ho fixato la cosa con "ebuild kdeaddons-meta.3.3.1.ebuild digest")

----------

## zUgLiO

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come faccio a fargli credere che l'ho già installato?!   

 

```

emerge -i categoria/nome-versione
```

esempio

```

emerge -i kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1

```

----------

## motaboy

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> Motaboy ti segnalo questo problema quando faccio "emerge -f kde-meta":
> 
> ```
> >>> emerge (125 of 315) kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.3.1 to /
> 
> ...

 

Grazie, si ogni tanto mi dimentico di aggiornare qualche digest.

----------

## redview

@motaboy: ma ogni quanto consigli di riscaricare i 3 tar dal tuo sito? così da rendere effettive le tue correzioni..

grazie

PS: grazie zUgLiO!

----------

## motaboy

I tar sono in ordine temporale, devi solo scaricare l'ultimo.

Comunque il mio consiglio é di usare svn, cosi lo avete sempre aggiornato senza nessun problema. Nel sito ci sono le istruzioni e visto che é una sola istruzione in croce non é per nulla difficile.

quando volete aggiornare, un "svn up" e in qualche secondo siete a posto.

----------

## matttions

Domanda stupida  :Wink: 

Se io dò un 

```
emerge k3b
```

 lui mi dovrebbe installare soltanto le kdelibs e le qt giusto ? o le qt no? [m'incasino sempre con le librerie!]

Anche a me mi voleva emergere kde-base ed arts nonostante le use

```
-kde -arts -qt
```

Se vuole emergermi qualcosa di kde e gli dò in pasto un ebuild piccolino dei tuoi dopo il portage sarà contento?

Lumi e grandi su k3b l'unico programma di masterizzazione grafico efficiente ed intuitivo [ne conoscete altri che funzionano?]

Cmq complimenti davvero .

Forse è la volta buona che dò una chance a qualche applicazione di kde ..  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

no, le dipendenze sono nell'ebuild, e gli ebuild del portage dei miei package non sanno niente.

Se vuole comunque installarti kdebase nonostante -kde allora la causa é un altra, prova a guardare emerge -pvt k3b per vederi chi vuole kdebase.

----------

## matttions

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> no, le dipendenze sono nell'ebuild, e gli ebuild del portage dei miei package non sanno niente.
> 
> Se vuole comunque installarti kdebase nonostante -kde allora la causa é un altra, prova a guardare emerge -pvt k3b per vederi chi vuole kdebase.

 

Ok ... adesso cerco meglio di spulciare il portage alla ricerca di una risposta ...

[p.s.: quando ho letto di questo progettonell GWN ho pensato che il tuo zampino c'era  :Wink: ]

----------

## matttions

Hai ragione .. avevo fatto casino io  :Wink:  ...

sto apposto ora  :Wink:  ..Rimesso in normalità .

ciao grazie ...  :Wink: 

----------

## mfkr79

Sto provando a sostituire la mia installazione di KDE 3.3.1 con gli ebuild dell'ottimo progetto di motaboy...

Posto un po' di feedback, magari è utile

Per ora sto provando i meta-ebuild:

Con kdeaddons è stato necessario fixare con un "ebuild foo.ebuild digest... fossero sempre questi i problemi  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda kdenetwork-meta fallisce l'emerge di kwifimanager... così come succede per l'ebuild in portage (identico l'errore), la causa in entrambi i casi dovrebbe essere la USE -arts.

Nel caso dell'ebuild del portage sono costretto a rinunciare a kdenetwork o a cambiare USE (quindi installare arts, che non voglio !)

Grazie a motaboy posso invece aggiungere kwifimanager in package.provided e proseguire  :Very Happy: 

Mi sembra ci fosse in giro una patch per ovviare al problema di compilazione di kdenetwork senza arts, se la ritrovassi sarebbe possibile integrarla ?

Altro piccolo inconveniente è causato da kdemultimedia-arts, artsplugin-mpg123, artsplugin-mpg123, artsplugin-xine

Questa non l'ho capita:

innanzitutto non dovrebbe cercare di emergermi arts, poichè ho settato -arts (infatti usando gli ebuild in portage arts rimane fuori),

inoltre il messaggio di errore lamenta

```
* foo needs the USE="alsa" enabled
```

ma la USE alsa è già presente e anche usando

```
USE="alsa" emerge -vuD --newuse world 
```

l'emerge fallisce comunque e il messaggio rimane lo stesso...forse si intende la USE arts ?

Tutto cio' implica l'impossibilità di emergere noatun

Poco male, altre entry in package.provided e si prosegue

Farò sapere se c'é dell'altro

Grazie per l'interessantissimo progetto

----------

## motaboy

eheeh quegli errori li ho messi io, ma negli ultimi ebuild (non quelli) li ho messi piú dettagliati. infatti é un typo: sarebbe "arts" non "alsa"

Comunque non risolveresti il problema.

Infatti "non ti serve solo la use arts ma anche le kdelibs compilate con arts attivata" e per questo dovrei fare un ulteriore check.

Potresti iscriverti alla mailing list e riportare i problemi? grazie.

intanto io correggo quello che trovo.

COMUNQUE ho un'idea migliore, ma devo aspettare per metterla in pratica:

splitto anche le kdelibs in 2 packages, 1 con tutte le libs ed uno con la parte delle cose di arts, cosi viene emersa questa quando la use arts viene attivata.

----------

## mfkr79

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Potresti iscriverti alla mailing list e riportare i problemi? grazie.

 

Iscritto, quando finisco (ancora 200 pacchetti circa) prendo l'ultima versione disponibile degli ebuild e riprovo con quelli che mi hanno dato problemi,

se si ripropongono o ce ne sono di nuovi mando una mail con la descrizione dettagliata del problema alla mailing list, OK ?

Per quanto riguarda il problema con kwifimanager è assimilabile a questo segnalato su bugzilla, c'é anche una patch

 *Quote:*   

> ...splitto anche le kdelibs in 2 packages, 1 con tutte le libs ed uno con la parte delle cose di arts, cosi viene emersa questa quando la use arts viene attivata.

 

Ottimo

----------

## redview

ho dato questo emerge:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av konqueror

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-applnk-3.3.1  +arts -debug +java -packagemakefiles -usepackagedmakefiles -xinerama  19,459 kB [1] 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-1.3.1 [1.3.0] +alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug -debug +esd -jack +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama  944 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.3.1  +arts -debug +java -packagemakefiles -usepackagedmakefiles -xinerama  19,459 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.3.1  +arts +arts -debug +java -packagemakefiles +ssl -usepackagedmakefiles -xinerama  19,564 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.3.1  +arts -debug +java -packagemakefiles -usepackagedmakefiles -xinerama  19,463 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.3.1  +arts -debug +java -packagemakefiles -usepackagedmakefiles -xinerama  19,481 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 98,372 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

ma nn capisco il significato delle use "packagemakefiles" ed "usepackagedmakefiles"..

..qualcuno mi chiarisce?

ho cancellato tutto kde, ho soltanto le kdelibs nuove di zecca, ora vorrei mettere su solo qualcosina, tipo konqueror..

grazie&ciao

----------

## motaboy

usepackagedmakefiles: serve per velocizzare di circa un minutino la compilazione di ogni pacchetto, utilizzando dei makefiles pregenerati. Puoi benissimo fare senza.

l'altra serve a noi sviluppatori per generare i tar coi makefiles.

----------

## redview

scusa le domande magari stupidelle:oops: ..

..ma dando emerge konqueror (come vedi dal mio post sopra..) sul mio sistema ho un konqueror essenziale senza nessun plugin, giusto??

sono troppo gasato per sta roba e nn credo ancora ai miei occhi!  :Shocked: 

graziegrazie

----------

## motaboy

si, hai solo konqueror, ti serve kcontrol perché konqueror usa dei KCM per la configurazione.

Probabilmente anche altri ebuild necessiterano di kcontrol ma devo trovarli...

----------

## !equilibrium

motaboy, non so se ti è già stato segnalato come errore,

in caso te lo posto ugualmente:

```
>>> emerge (23 of 315) kde-base/kdvi-3.3.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdegraphics-3.3.1.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

tar: kdegraphics-3.3.1/configure.in.bot: Not found in archive

tar: kdegraphics-3.3.1/NEWS: Not found in archive

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

>>> Source unpacked.
```

la compilazione sta procedendo senza intoppi nonostante l'errore del tar,

se ti servono altre info chiedi pure sono a tua completa disposizione

----------

## motaboy

Grazie ma é una cosa normale, non ci possiamo fare niente. al massimo posso redirigere lo stderr su /dev/null cosi nessuno se ne accorge.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Grazie ma é una cosa normale, non ci possiamo fare niente. al massimo posso redirigere lo stderr su /dev/null cosi nessuno se ne accorge.

 

grazie, perfetto... il mio era solo un dubbio, visto che lo faceva su tutti i pacchetti pensavo ci fosse qualcosa di sbagliato nella mia configurazione... meglio cosi, mi sono tolto un peso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

facendo "emerge kde-meta" ottengo:

```
>>> emerge (40 of 315) kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.3.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdemultimedia-3.3.1.tar.bz2

 * artsplugin-mpeglib needs the USE="alsa" enabled.
```

dunque, nel mio make.conf la USE flag "alsa" è abiltata, è disabilitata invece "-arts"

quindi ho è sbagliato il messaggio "artsplugin-mpeglib needs the USE="alsa" enabled", o non dovrebbe emergermi "artsplugin-mpeglib", giusto?

----------

## motaboy

si é un typo, volevo scrivere arts. 

Comunque ne avevo giá parlato sopra. Salta quell'ebuild visto che l'unico modo per compilarlo é anche ricompilare le kdelibs con USE=arts attiva.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> si é un typo, volevo scrivere arts. 
> 
> Comunque ne avevo giá parlato sopra. Salta quell'ebuild visto che l'unico modo per compilarlo é anche ricompilare le kdelibs con USE=arts attiva.

 

eh bella domanda... come faccio a saltare questo ebuild?

sono a 40 pacchetti su 300 e rotti... non dovrò installarli tutti a manina uno per uno?

----------

## motaboy

Secondo me momentaneamente potresti editare il meta ebuild rimuovendo gli ebuild da non compilare.

----------

## !equilibrium

può essere una soluzione, ora ci provo, grazie per la dritta

----------

## hardskinone

```
# emerge -pv kate

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-3.3.1  -arts -debug +java -kdexdeltas -usepackagedmakefiles -xinerama 19,439 kB

```

Dopo aver dato emerge kate scarica e prova a compilare kde-base:

```
checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for kde-config... not found

configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!

Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kate-3.3.1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 130, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

```

Io non ho nessun pacchetto di kde installato ma solo le qtlib.

Qualche idea?

----------

## motaboy

ma hai le kdelibs installate? perche' per emerge risulta di si visto che non vuole installarle. hai fatto per caso inject o cose varie?

----------

## hardskinone

No. Non le ho installate  :Razz: . Strano che "emerge kate" le veda. Non ho fatto inject o robe strane.

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.1
```

Ora le installo e riprovo.

----------

## hardskinone

Si, erano le kdelibs non installate. Ora funziona.

----------

## zUgLiO

Non riesco a capire chi e perchè vuole installare kdebase, ovviamente sto usando i meta-pacchetti  :Smile: 

```

root@Scrofina: zuglio> emerge -puvtD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies          ...done!

[nomerge      ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.0-r1  -debug +gtkhtml

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.8.2 [2.8.0.1] -debug +doc -eds 3,006 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.8.1 [2.8.0.1] -debug +doc 386 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.8.1 [2.8.0] -debug 1,106 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.17  -arts -debug +dvdr +encode -flac* +kde +mad +oggvorbis +xinerama

[ebuild  N    ]  media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2  -audiofile +mad +nls -xmms 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  media-video/transcode-0.6.11  -3dnow +X (-altivec) +avi -debug +encode +mmx +mpeg +quicktime +sdl -sse

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/netpbm-10.20 [9.12-r4] -debug +jpeg +png +svga +tiff +zlib 2,061 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/sox-12.17.5-r1 [12.17.4-r2] -debug +encode +mad +oggvorbis 419 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/vcdimager-0.7.20-r2 [0.7.19] +xml2 931 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.3.1  -arts -debug -kdexdeltas -usepackagedmakefiles +xinerama [1]

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r2 [3.9.8-r1] -debug 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/ntop-3.0  +readline +ssl +tcpd

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/gd-2.0.32 [2.0.26] +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/vixie-cron-4.1-r4  -debug +pam (-selinux)

[nomerge      ]  mail-mta/ssmtp-2.60.9  +ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum +ssl

[ebuild     U ]   net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r6 [0.00-r5] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7  -aac -debug +doc +dvd +encode +imlib +mmx +oggvorbis +sdl-static +truetype

[ebuild     UD]  media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2 [1.1.2.20040912] +X +doc +gif +jpeg +mmx +nls +png +tiff 0kB

[nomerge      ] app-arch/tar-1.14  -build -debug +nls -static

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4-r1 [4.2.4] -build 39 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/anjuta-1.2.2-r1  -debug +doc

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/vte-0.11.11-r2 [0.11.11-r1] -debug +doc +python 0 kB

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.1.99.2

[nomerge      ]  xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.1.99.2  +gtkhtml

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.3  -debug

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/gail-1.8.1 [1.8.0] -debug +doc 538 kB

[nomerge      ]    gnome-extra/gal-2.2.3  -debug +doc

[nomerge      ]     app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14  +nls

[nomerge      ]      app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12  -tetex

[ebuild     U ]       app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r2 [4.0-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]       app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2 [4.1-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.1 [2.8.0] -accessibility -debug 2,654 kB

[nomerge      ]  x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8.1 [2.8.0] -debug +doc 569 kB

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8.1 [2.8.0] +cups -debug +doc 742 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r2  -gnome +gtk +kde +motif -mozilla

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r5  -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanutils -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/rhino-1.5.5 [1.5_rc5] +doc -jikes 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6  +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts +avi -debug -directfb +dvd -esd* -gnome +ipv6 +nls +oggvorbis +sdl +speex +theora

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2  -debug -sse -xmms 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2  +X

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/cabextract-1.1 [1.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.1  -arts -debug +xinerama

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1-r2  -arts +cups -debug +java -ldap +opengl +pam -samba +ssl+xinerama 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.25  +gtk

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  +sdl

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r3  +X -aalib +alsa -arts -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi-libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl -oss +svga +xinerama +xv

[ebuild     U ]    dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38-r1 [0.98.38] -build +doc 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.70

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/man-1.5m-r2  -debug +nls

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/sed-4.0.9  -bootstrap -build -debug +nls -static

[nomerge      ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened -multilib +nls +nptl -pic -userlocales

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.7-r2 [1.10.4] -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -static(-uclibc) 150 kB

[ebuild     UD]      sys-apps/sysvinit-2.84 [2.85-r1] -build (-selinux) 0 kB

[nomerge      ]     sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1  +X -bootstrap -build -debug +fortran* +gcj -hardened -multilib +nls +objc -pic -static (-uclibc)

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.6-r4 [1.3.6-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-196 [196-r1] -Xaw3d -debug +truetype +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1 [0.5.5.5] -debug 0 kB

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/which-2.16

[nomerge      ]          x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader +dmx -doc -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk -sse -static -xprint

[ebuild     U ]           x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.2 [1.8.1-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ]         sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5

[ebuild     U ]          app-shells/bash-3.0-r7 [2.05b-r9] -build -debug +nls (-uclibc) 2,399 kB

Total size of downloads: 15,581 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Nel file word non c'è..

```

root@Scrofina: zuglio> cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kdebase

kde-base/kdebase-meta

```

----------

## motaboy

come si vede, e' kde-i18n...

----------

## alexbr

Mi unisco ai complimenti per questo favoloso progetto:

il mio povero portatile con 6 giga non dovrà installare tutto kde per quelle poche applicazioni che mi servono.  :Cool: 

----------

## Cerberos86

ancora complimenti motaboy!   :Wink: 

penso che durante le vacanze mi darò al testing più disperato....  :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> come si vede, e' kde-i18n...

 

ok, ma se lo rimuovo poi ho kde solo in inglese..tra i meta-pacchetti cìè anche kde-i18n?

----------

## motaboy

usa /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

e /etc/portage/package.mask

man portage.

----------

## =DvD=

Complimenti per il lavoro, l'ho messo ora ora  :Wink: 

Non ho capito come si fa per l'i18n.

----------

## xchris

ma e' diventato ufficiale in portage?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma e' diventato ufficiale in portage? 

 

Si ma ancora hard masked

EDIT: perche sono quelli di kde 3.4

----------

## xchris

uh non avevo notato fossero quelli del 3.4

fantastico  :Smile: 

grande motaboy  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## egolf

Volevo solo dire GRAZIE MILLE!  :Smile: 

 (l'unico pacchetto di KDE che uso è konqueror)

----------

## silian87

A me e' servito molto anche per kdialog... non mi andava di mettere tutto kde-base solo per un programmino minuscolo.

----------

## redview

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ma ancora hard masked
> 
> 

 

mi manca ancora questa cosa e cercando nel forum ho trovato più soluzioni a riguardo: qual'è il modo migliore per installare un pkt (con dipendenze) hard masked?

se esiste un topic a riguardo scusate, ma ho cercato e come ho detto ho trovato più soluzioni ma niente di chiaro e definitivo..  :Rolling Eyes: 

grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh bella domanda... come faccio a saltare questo ebuild?
> 
> sono a 40 pacchetti su 300 e rotti... non dovrò installarli tutti a manina uno per uno?

 

Non so se è già stato proposto,  ma imho sarebbe carino sei i meta-ebuild gestissero le dipendenze via USE

Del tipo, voglio konsole, abilito la use konsole su kdebase-meta

Poi, se è infattibile, chiedo perdono  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non so se è già stato proposto, ma imho sarebbe carino sei i meta-ebuild gestissero le dipendenze via USE
> 
> Del tipo, voglio konsole, abilito la use konsole su kdebase-meta
> 
> Poi, se è infattibile, chiedo perdono Smile

 

Mmm non so... pensa quanti componenti ha kde.... sarebbe un bel casino passarglieli nelle USE imho... boh.. non so   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Non so se è già stato proposto,  ma imho sarebbe carino sei i meta-ebuild gestissero le dipendenze via USE
> 
> Del tipo, voglio konsole, abilito la use konsole su kdebase-meta

 

Mi sembra che per installare un pacchetto di kde separato e' un po' complesso come lavoro, inoltre ci sarebbero problemi di dipendenza delle use che se ne attivi una come fai ad attivare le altre?Altro problema se metto konqueror come faccio a gestire le su use? Sinceramente credo sia impossibile (o molto difficile)

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ragazzi ma ora che sono in portage,e che sono hard masked,qualcuno potrebbe fare un mini howto per installare kde 4 con i magici pacchetti meta???

ve lo dico perchè sono niubbo...e ho letto tutto sto post,ma sta di fatto che non ho capito cosa fare.

se modifico i file unmask e keywords come segnala questo link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-294546-highlight-kde+meta.html

e do emerge --pretend kde-meta....non me lo  dice perchè lo vede ancora come hard masked....

se provo a dare emerge --pretend kdebase-meta mi dice che vuole installare circa 50 pacchetti....insomma sono confuso da morire.

volevo sapere se sto facendo la cosa guista usando quei due file presenti nel link che vi ho postato,non vorrei fare cazzate e reinstallare gentoo ....dato che ho dovuto reinstallarla diverse volte per tutte le cazzate che ho fatto.

help me please....sono troppo confuso con sti meta....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Semplicemnete dai un

```
# emerge kde-meta
```

per avere tutto kde o

```
# emerge kdebase-meta
```

per avere un kde minimale

----------

## chiptuttofuso

si fedele ma i file unmask e keywords allora sono corretti???

----------

## chiptuttofuso

anche perchè se do emerge kde-meta mi dice che è hardmaked nonostante che io sto usando i file che ti ho postato nel link

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari non li hai smascherati tutti

----------

## chiptuttofuso

si e proprio questo volevo capire,come faccio a smascherarli tutti?

ho letto nel forum che lo script zorro non funziona bene.....aiutami per favore:(

----------

## ErniBrown

guarda qui

----------

